# Amonth Amarth



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, just wow!

Heard the name Amon Amarth years ago in MetalHammer and it just never occurred to me to give them a listen. Anyway, the other week I was in HMV so bought their latest album, Deceiver of the Gods and they are bloody epic!!!
















And the riff on Free Will Sacrifice is one of the best I've heard in a while...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Used to love them lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not a fan now? I was impressed with some of their riffs, manage to be heavy as hell but listenable.

Don't get me wrong I love a bit of Cannibal Corpse or Six Feet Under but generally in smaller doses haha


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I have to be in the mood for metal these days tbh

A man of many genres I am


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fair play mate, my dad was always a man of different genres but for me I've been a metal fan since the age of about 8 so it's almost a lifelong passion. 

That said, I do have to be in the mood for certain styles of metal. I don't always want my face torn off by the likes of Lamb of God or Finger Death Punch. Sometimes it's nice to listen to something old skool or a bit less in your face but it's rock or nothing for me.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You into turisas?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out At the Gates mate. Very similar, just a bit more raw and closer to death. The last gig I went to was Kreator in January. They never fail.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I certainly will check them out mate. Always up for new bands. 

Kimo - I've listened to a bit of Turisas, not got any of their albums. Seem like a band who are good for a laugh, but like Alestorm! You a fan of them I take it?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah mate, really rate turisas 

Mastodon supported Metallica a few years back when I saw them, had never been into them but adter seeing them live I got hooked

Tbh my music taste is very wide, anything from old skool hip hop to dnb to the heaviest metal and owt in between :lol: 

Think it's rare to have your phone on shuffle and go from biggie to otep then to dj hype :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I should pick up a couple of Turisas albums next time I'm in HMV! 

Mastodon are a mixed bag for me as I appreciate their musicianship but their albums I find hard work. 

I've got a bit of Zeppelin on as I sit on the train to work today but probably end up with something else by the time I get there haha


----------

